# Impact VPS Black Friday 2015 - 50% off or First month for $0.50 And Double Credit Offer



## Awmusic12635 (Nov 27, 2015)

Impact VPS is the product of Subnet Labs LLC, a rapidly expanding and high performance web hosting company based in Mechanicsburg, PA. We offer OpenVZ cloud servers that can be customized to fit your needs.


Hardware: We use the latest hardware for our VPS nodes. Dual E5v3 Intel Processors with 128GB of DDR4 Memory, 4-6 x 1TB SSDs and a 10Gbps fiber connection to the node.


What is a VDR? VDR stands for Virtual Dedicated Resources. Unlike a standard VPS package, you can split the resources you pay for into as many servers of any size you want.


Have 12GB of RAM? You can create


1 x 12GB server with 5IPs

3 x 4GB servers with 1 IP each and 2 with 2 IPs

1 x 6GB + 2 x 3GB servers


The combinations are endless


You choose how you want to split up your resources. Upgrade and downgrade them at any time. In the future you will also be able to split them across locations.


For Black Friday we are offering three main deals that apply to both shared and vps hosting.


50% off recurring using promo code: FRIDAY2015

Get your first month for just $0.50 on any non yearly plan with code: TRYFRIDAY

We will double credit deposits on all deposits made with those that have active vps or shared orders. (ticket to claim after deposit)


THESE OFFERS ARE ONLY VALID UNTIL THE END OF CYBER MONDAY


These discounts apply to all plans on our website as well as those listed here:


Each VDR plan has the ability to set scheduled snapshot backups included for free.


VDR Plan:


VDR4


4 Cores

4GB RAM

45GB SSD Disk

2000GB Bandwidth

5 IPv4

IPv6


$6 per month recurring


Order


We are so confident that you will love our services that we offer a 3 day no questions asked refund on the first payment of each account.


AUP: (This is not the full list): Not allowed: Teamspeak,mumble,torrents, spamming / mass mail, nested virtualization, tor.


Website: impactvps.com
Website: impactshared.com
Location: Incero Seattle
Test IPv4: 107.155.106.130
Test IPv6: 2604:0880:000a:0002:0000:0000:0000:0001
Payment Options: PayPal, Credit Card (Not through paypal) and Bitcoin.


----------

